# Multi-Knife Display



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

*Planning and Milling*

Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
.
.








This is what I ended up with after a few minutes of design. From that point on, it was just easier to flesh it out in the shop.
.
.








Next, it needs a nice presentation piece that the fixed blades will rise off of.. a centerpiece if you will. Among some of the nicer spalted maple, I had an ideal slab. A couple passes through the table saw and I had a very cupped piece of this: (weighed down for 2 weeks since then to flatten it out)
.
.








Now it needs some more pieces.. A mitered stand, a front plate, and supports for the shelves for the folding knives.
.
.








Closeup of one of the shelves
.
.








Finally, a somewhat dry-fitted assembly to see if I'm on target.
.
.
I would have probably gotten a lot more done this weekend, but this happened:


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


I like it so far. I'm looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


That is one Nice knife display case…

My first thought was a giant knife block for kitchen knives… LOL

Looking forward to seeing the next report.

COOL…

Thank you.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys.. The guy who commissioned me gave me the collection so that I can size and customize each stand that I'm eventually going to have to make.. Be forewarned, the collection tops $10k


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


oooOOO… Looking forward to seeing the Knives too!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


That's a lot to be responsible for. But it does make it a lot easier when you have knife in hand for measurements. I am really looking forward to this series.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


What a fun project!

But Dan- that little bit of snow, we don't even bother to shovel it.

I have on my (way) back burner an idea for displaying canoe knives, I have a nice bunch of German Canoe knives, like 12 or so, I had been thinking of a canoe shaped board with little pockets routed in for each knife. But you have inspired me! I'll keep thinking on this, and look forward to seeing your next installment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Planning and Milling*
> 
> Like any good project, you have to start with a good plan. But a plan starts with talking to the client (yes, this is a commissioned piece) and figuring out what they want: a knife display for 11 knives, 5 of them larger, fixed blades and 6 swiss army knives.
> .
> ...


15" over the weekend.. and nope.. not a single plow came through the driveway.. just a shovel from the front door to my wife's truck so she didn't have to get her feet soaked. Since she has a 4×4 Escape and I have the 4×4 F150.. who needs no stinkin plow?

I'd say that this project is unique because I haven't run across any multi-knife display, let alone a display with different types of knives. I didn't really have anything to draw inspiration from, but its a pretty logical design. It has to fit on a shelf of a cherry hutch, so I wanted something that would fit in, both dimensionally and color-wise.

Maybe I'll upload some pics of the knives soon..


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

*Progress / Question for the Audience*

Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..

I'm at a bit of a cross roads, though, and need some input. Should keep the angle that the center of the display sits the same as the rest of the display, or should I make it a lower angle? See the pics below for what I mean:









Same angle









Same angle with the walnut inserts









Lower angle









Lower angle with the walnut inserts

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


I know nothing of these displays, but I will say the material choice and construction in this one look awesome!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


Thanks. The flash from my phone messed with the colors of the spalted maple a bit. Did you have an opinion on the lower angle vs keeping the angle the same?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


I like the lower angle. More contrast, more visual interest in the actual piece that balances with the material.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


Yes, I think it looks better that way too…

Looking good!

When are you going to finish it?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


It'll be finished when its finished.. haha

My wife has been breathing down my neck to start building a bed/nightstands


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superstretch said:


> *Progress / Question for the Audience*
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated on this project, but its time to wrap it up so that I can move on to other things..
> 
> ...


OK… thats the best way to do it… if you can…


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

*Finished and delivered! (thoughts on $?)*



Well that's done with.. I won't reiterate what I posted on the project page, but I did have a question for everyone who happens to look:

*How much do you think I should ask?*

This is a fairly unique project and I really don't have a baseline to compare to. I have about 60 hours into it (waay too much, but a lot of it was learning) and the wood was really just scraps and shorts from other projects.

The guy I built this for has been somewhat of a mentor to me while at this job.. one of the few people that has taken an interest in building up a generation much younger than he.

Any thoughts?


----------

